

Sikorsky counterrotating helicopter takes flight - bdfh42
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2008/08/28/sikorsky-counterrotating-helicopter-takes-flight/

======
pavelludiq
took them long enough <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kamov_Ka-50>

------
pmjordan
I don't know what it is, but there's something unbelievably cool about
helicopters.

That is all.

